# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 - I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales (11, 12 y 13 agosto 2010)

## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*Por primera vez el Perú será sede del evento más importante especializado en Agro-Tecnología TECNOAGRO 2010*  _La primera muestra peruana de agro tecnología se realizará del 11 al 13 de agosto, congregará más de 150 empresas nacionales e internacionales quienes expondrán las últimas tendencias agrícolas, y se espera la concurrencia de más de 4000 productores quienes están en la búsqueda de innovadoras soluciones, para así volverse mas competitivas tanto en el mercado peruano como hacia el exterior._  Con el ánimo de potenciar el crecimiento de la industria agro exportadora peruana, la empresa nacional Target Comunicaciones S.A.C. anunció la realización de *TECNOAGRO 2010* I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales*,* evento especializado que se realiza por primera vez en nuestro país, la cual congregará a más de 150 empresas proveedoras de diversas partes del mundo quienes presentarán la mas moderna tecnología durante los días 11, 12 y 13 de agosto 2010, en las instalaciones de la Fortaleza Real Felipe, en el Callao  Perú.   Lo más importante de *TECNOAGRO 2010*, es que dentro de las diversas actividades de las organizadas en esta feria los empresarios y productores podrán interactuar para conocer las nuevas tendencias, lo último en equipos, insumos, maquinaria, suministros y servicios necesarios para complementar o perfeccionar su eficiencia y productividad en las diversas áreas en las que se desarrollan, para así fortalecer su competitividad y generar mayor rentabilidad dentro del mercado nacional e internacional.   Esta iniciativa adoptada por la empresa privada de capitales peruanos, obedece a los positivos márgenes de crecimiento obtenidos por la agroindustria, que en los últimos años ha registrado tasas por encima del 20 y 25%, sobrepasando lo estimado. Basta con mencionar que solo en el 2008 el valor de las exportaciones superó los US$ 1,000 millones.  Cabe mencionar que la exhibición brindará en paralelo la realización de una serie de conferencias de carácter tecnológico el I CONGRESO INTERNACIONAL DE AGRO-TECNOLOGIA con temas ligados a las últimas tendencias e innovaciones en equipos agrícolas, orientados a conocer, actualizar, analizar, discutir y absolver dudas, que ayudarán a mejorar los diversos procesos de producción.  Para mayor información: www.targetcomunicaciones.com.pe/tecnoagro    Temas similares: II Feria Internacional de Tecnologias Agroindustriales y Agrícolas TECNOAGRO PERU 2011 SIUVA 2010: 11vo Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (14 y 15 de Setiembre, 2010) TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 - I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales (11, 12 y 13 agosto 2010) Expo Perú Ecuador 2010 (Quito y Guayaquil) Del 24 al 25 de marzo de 2010 Spot Tecnoagro Perú 2010

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*HEFE utilizará la primera edición de TECNOAGRO 2010, para presentar en Latinoamérica sus productos MASS.*  Durante la primera edición de TECNOAGRO 2010 HEFE presentará para toda Latinoamérica su nueva gama de productos MASS, productos de biotecnológicos 100% que sirven para aumentar cosecha, mejorar la calidad de los frutos, y aumentar el contenido de azucares "BRIX" en definitiva más rentabilidad para el agricultor. El producto contiene FITOHORMONAS, AMINOACIDOS, VITAMINAS, CAROTENOS etc. Todos estos componentes son procedentes de frutos, y plantas.   Con una experiencia en agricultura de 25 años, *HEFE* está ofertando *más de 70 formulaciones*para diferentes tipos de cultivos, como por ejemplo:*OLIVO, HORTALIZA, CÍTRICOS, MAÍZ, TRIGO**.*  *HEFE* Está certificada como empresa ecológica por ECCOCERT bajo normativa Europea, y Estadounidense, en fase está la certificación Jas. Ésta última es el Organismo de Certificación Ecológica de Japón.   En breve los productos de HEFE se empezarán a comercializar en _Chile, Ecuador y Perú._ Dentro de nuestros proyectos de internacionalización, está la participación en la I Exhibición TECNOAGRO en Perú, donde los productores peruanos podrán conocer las bondades que nuestros productos ofrecen.  Para más información visitar www.ecofertilizer.net

----------

